# Help with ideas to finish stocking my 150 gallon tall tank



## Scootj79 (Nov 11, 2020)

I have my 150 gallon tank up (because my 90 started to leak) and in it right now I have 7 Odessa barbs(I will up that especially with a few more males), 8 Denison barbs (which if I can find the gold variety will add a couple to that group, 4 cory juliis (which i will add to that most likely too and my 12 year old female bristlenose pleco. I would like to add some more fish tot he tank. Perhaps a bit more color. Red is for sure covered by the odessas and the Denisons but would like other colors perhaps maybe. Also wouldnt mind a larger more oval shaped fish even in it or something. It is a 150 gallon tall tank. So I want to also add fish that stay in the top area of the tank more too. So I am just looking for suggestions from eveyrone what they would do or have experience with. I thought about a group of Gold barbs, keyhole cichlids or even angels (which unsure if the odessas would bother them especially if I up the numbers a bit more). I plan to add another bristle nose to it and maybe some rabbit snails (I do have a few nerite snails in the tank) Please anyone give me your thoughts and ideas. Thanks a ton.

P.S. I plan to add more vertical wood to the tank and some higher water plants at surface. Just need to redo my aquarium lid and make one into three lids instead of one big lid. Oh and I do need to get my backdrop put on. This tank use to split my bedroom and living room via a window i put in for it.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

a school of neon tetras might be pretty cool.


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

I am not sure how they get along with barbs but a nice school of male Congo Tetras would be very pretty. I am about to get some for my new setup :-D


----------



## Hrmiller12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Angelfish and Rainbow fish have become favorites of mine! You can find rainbows in so many colors and sizes, and from my experience are very energetic and fun!
If you're looking for round, I think Discus fish sound like a good option for you. Not sure how they would do with your tank mates, so I'm sure you'd wanna look into that first. 
Good luck!!


----------

